# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Πως εκδηλώνεται η κρίση πανικού σε εσάς;

## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω πως εκδηλώνεται η κρίση πανικού σε εσάς και η κρίση άγχους; (για όσους έχετε βέβαια)
Ποιό είναι το χειρότερο σας σύμπτωμα που είχατε ποτέ;
Πως το αντιμετωπίζετε την στιγμή που το παθενετε ;
:)

----------


## Ορέστης

> Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω πως εκδηλώνεται η κρίση πανικού σε εσάς και η κρίση άγχους; (για όσους έχετε βέβαια)
> Ποιό είναι το χειρότερο σας σύμπτωμα που είχατε ποτέ;
> Πως το αντιμετωπίζετε την στιγμή που το παθενετε ;
> :)


Το χειροτερο ειναι η δυσφορια. Νομιζω οτι θα παθω κατι πολυ κακο. Ιατρικα λεγεται αισθημα χαμου. Το αντιμετωπισα με τη σκεψη οτι χεστηκα κι αν πεθανω. Αυτο οταν πηγαινε να ξεκινησει ο πανικος. Πρεπει να το προλαβεις. Εχω τουλαχιστον 4 χρονια να αντιμετωπισω προβλημα

----------


## Anna137

> Το χειροτερο ειναι η δυσφορια. Νομιζω οτι θα παθω κατι πολυ κακο. Ιατρικα λεγεται αισθημα χαμου. Το αντιμετωπισα με τη σκεψη οτι χεστηκα κι αν πεθανω. Αυτο οταν πηγαινε να ξεκινησει ο πανικος. Πρεπει να το προλαβεις. Εχω τουλαχιστον 4 χρονια να αντιμετωπισω προβλημα


Εγω πάλι επειδή μικρή λιποθυμουσα απο δίαιτες που έκανα, και κατα διαστήματα ακομη και τώρα λιποθυμώ απο ορθοστατική υπόταση κάποια πρωινα...νομίζω εκεινη την ώρα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω, γιατί νιώθω κάπως έτσι. Τωρα πια το έχω εκλογικεύσει. Λέω πχ. αν σου συμβεί με ανθρώπους γύρω σου στα μέσα πχ δε σε πειράζει γιατί όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να σε συνεφέρει, Αλλωστε δε πεθαίνεις απο μια λιποθυμία...Αυτό που δεν έχω καταφέρει καλά, είναι όταν με πιάνει μόνη μου στο αυτοκίνητο μέσα σε κίνηση. Αλλά μου ειπε ο ψυχολόγος, οτι η λιποθυμία ειναι μια κατάσταση που συμβαίνει παρά τη θέληση μας, δε σκεφτόμαστε θα λιποθυμήσω και λιποθυμάμε... Αυτό που κάνεις εσύ, που λες χέστηκα και αν πεθάνω, το είχα κάνει και εγώ παλιοτερα και έπιασε...είπα εκεινη την ώρα...αν δε μπορείς να ζήσεις πέθανε...και ουπς συνήλθα κάπως και μου πέρασε...όντως λοιπόν πιάνει αυτή η σκέψη. Γιατί μέσα μας έχουμε το σύστημα της επιβίωσης που μας θέλει ζωντανους οπότε το ταρακουναμε εκεινη την ώρα..

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Up........

----------


## pavlosla

εγω σκεφτομαι τρομακτικα γρηγορα δεν μπωρω να ηρεμισω καθολου, απλα σκεφτομαι υπερβολικα γρηγορα , και νιωθω το νευρικο μου συστημα πολυ ευεσθητο. την τελευταια φορα ο γιατρος μου ειπαι να παρω νοζιναν ενα αγχολυτικο για ατομα με ψυχωση. το παιρνεις και μετα απο λιγο κοιμασε και ξυπνας μετα απο 12 ωρες και εισαι ηρεμος μετα.

----------


## Alice_1990

> εγω σκεφτομαι τρομακτικα γρηγορα δεν μπωρω να ηρεμισω καθολου, απλα σκεφτομαι υπερβολικα γρηγορα , και νιωθω το νευρικο μου συστημα πολυ ευεσθητο. την τελευταια φορα ο γιατρος μου ειπαι να παρω νοζιναν ενα αγχολυτικο για ατομα με ψυχωση. το παιρνεις και μετα απο λιγο κοιμασε και ξυπνας μετα απο 12 ωρες και εισαι ηρεμος μετα.


Η αποπραγματοποιηση ξεκαθαρα!!πχ εισαι σπιτι σου και νιωθεις ξαφνικα σαν εξωγήινος που επεσε σε ενα τυχαιο σπιτι απο τον ουρανο. Μαζι με ταχυκαρδιες, τρεμουλα και ολα τα συναφη. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ορέστης

Αυτο με τις γρηγορες σκεψεις το ειχα παθει μια φορα που πηρα μελατονινη. Ειδα εφιαλτες και ξυπνησα με πολυ γρηγορες σκεψεις. Προσοχη σε συμπληρωματα και σε καφεδες.

----------

